# Avian Flu in my area



## eljones (Sep 2, 2013)

Just found out there is avian flu in my area from two different reputable sources, including one of the people diagnosed with it. It is not being reported via news or health department yet. I'll admit I'm now a little panicky about my hen's decreased egg production this morning (2 of their usual 6 eggs), as well as my daughter's cough and runny nose. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

No, but our whole family is currently sick!!!!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Symptoms
By Mayo Clinic staff
Signs and symptoms of bird flu typically begin within two to five days of infection. In most cases, they resemble those of conventional influenza, including: 
Cough
Fever
Sore throat
Muscle aches

Some people also experience nausea, vomiting or diarrhea. And in a few cases, a mild eye infection (conjunctivitis) is the only indication of the disease. 

When to see a doctor 
See your doctor immediately if you develop a fever, cough and body aches, and have recently traveled to a part of the world where bird flu occurs. Be sure to let your doctor know if you visited any farms or open air market


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Where is your area round about?


----------

